# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  البيان الاول للمقاطعه

## Ammar Qasaimeh

بعد التحيه والسلام..

عدوي اللدود

بعد الاهانه التي تعرض لها طلاب كلية الحصن من طلاب جامعة العلوم, قررنا مقاطعتهم انقطاع تام وذلك لتجاوزهم الاادب العامه حيث يذكر بأن محمد قسايمه و غيره طلاب من جامعة العلوم تم استضافتهم هنا في منتدى الحصن احتراما وتقديرا لهم ولكن بعدما ظهر ما ظهر واكتشف ما كان في الصدور و استنادا لاحكام الماده 99 من نص القانون المعمول به مع الغرباء نعلن الحرب على قائدهم محمد قسايمه ماخذين اعضاء الحزب المعادي بالرأفه و الرحمه كونهم ادخلوا اجبارا وكرها وظلما.

سوف يحال محمد قسايمه امام محكمة الحصن القضائيه للمثول امام القاضي واتخاذ بحقه العقوبات المنصوص عليها بحقه خلاف لما ذكر حيث ان ما ذكر يعتبر حق الاعضاء و طلاب الكليه لكن الحق العام لا يضيع.

اصدقائي طلاب الكليه\جامعة البلقاء,

انتم فرسان التغيير كما وصفكم ابا الحسين حفظه الله ورعاه فكونوا كما وصفكم قائدكم وكونوا على قدر المسؤوليه التي حملها اياكم قائدكم..


و في الختام اشدد حرصنا على المقاطعه لحين صدور ما ينفي ذلك 

والسلام..

حزب الطلاب  القومي العربي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نرجو من طلاب الحصن الانضمام الى حزب الطلاب القومي العربي

اعضاء\ادارة  الحزب: عمار قسايمه و مها حسن

الاهداف العامه للحزب:
 1) ان يقدم محمد قسايمه اعتذارا يوجهه لكافة طلاب الحصن على الاهانه التي قد صدرت بحقهم و وصفهم بالاشرار.

2) ان يلتزم اعضاء الحزب اللا اسم له ولا هويه باحكام منتدى الحصن

3) استرجاع كرامة وحق طلاب الحصن فردا فردا 

4) منع اهانة طلاب الحصن منعا باتا 

وما يستجد من بنود سوف يتم اضافته

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور على الجهود

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شعارنا: الحصن حصننا و نحن فرسان التغيير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مشكور على الجهود


لا شكر على واجب,  نحن همنا و هدفنا استعادة كرامة طلاب الحصن حيث تم وصفهم بالاشرار و انهم شغل مشاكل (على حد تعبيرهم) و ان طلاب الحصن لا يساعدوا الطلبه المستجدين(السنافر) زاعمين بأنفسهم  المثل الاعلى للمساعده و شاتمين غيرهم فهذا حقنا نحن طلاب البلقاء\الحصن.

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نرجو من الاعضاء  الانضمام وكونوا صوتا واحدا لرفع الاهانه عن طلاب الحصن

حزب طلاب الحصن القومي العربي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شعارنا: الحصن حصننا و نحن فرسان التغيير

رغم اني مو من طلاب الحصن بس انا معاكم 

ابشر يا عمار ولا يهمك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شعارنا: الحصن حصننا و نحن فرسان التغيير
> 
> رغم اني مو من طلاب الحصن بس انا معاكم 
> 
> ابشر يا عمار ولا يهمك


نرحب بأول عضو قد  انضم النا, العضو معاذ ملحم....

شكرا لك لتقبلك دعوتنا و الانضمام معنا في حملة مقاطعة من اساء لطلاب الحصن الذين هم زملائك اولا و اخيرا, كما انه الصديق وقت الضيق فشكرا لك قبولك دعوتنا وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام و التقدير لصمودك معنا..

نعلن عن تغيير اسم الحزب الى حزب الطلاب القومي العربي

و الاعضاء هم: عمار ----- مها-----معاذ ملحم

----------


## ayman

انتو اولاد عم ولا بتتخوثو ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انتو اولاد عم ولا بتتخوثو ؟؟


شكرا لرأيك عمو ايمن

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

لا تعليق

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نعلن نحن حزب الطلاب القومي العربي عن استحداث بند جديد من بنود الحزب


الاهداف العامه للحزب:
1) ان يقدم محمد قسايمه اعتذارا يوجهه لكافة طلاب الحصن على الاهانه التي قد صدرت بحقهم و وصفهم بالاشرار.

2) ان يلتزم اعضاء الحزب اللا اسم له ولا هويه باحكام منتدى الحصن

3) استرجاع كرامة وحق طلاب الحصن فردا فردا 

4) منع اهانة طلاب الحصن منعا باتا 

*5) اعلان ايمن عدوا للحزب "حزب الطلاب القومي العربي" 
وذلك بعد ما صدر منه اتهاما لطلاب الكليه انهم من الاقل حظا و معدلا ولا يملكوا العلامات العاليه.*


> طيب الزلمة معو حق 
> 
> الحصن الكلية معظمها اقلا حظا والمعدلاتهم واطية اجو عنا يعني هم ناس مش شطار مش شغل دراسة  واكيد بدو يكون معظمهم اشرار على قولة محمد 
> 
> اما العلوم معظمهم الناس الدريسة الي بيفهمو ومابيعملو مشاكل  والناس الواصلة  
> 
> 
> وين المشكلة ؟؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شمامه

----------


## ayman

> شكرا لرأيك عمو ايمن


العفو عمو

----------


## ayman

> شمامه


بالله عليك مش ازكى منهم ؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بالله عليك مش ازكى منهم ؟


ولا ازكى من هيك :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بعد التحيه و السلام..

يعلن "حزب الطلاب القومي العربي" عن استمرار المقاطعه شامله جميع ما ذكر من بنود لحين صدور ما ينفي ذلك.
---------------------------

الاهداف العامه للحزب:

1) ان يقدم محمد قسايمه اعتذارا يوجهه لكافة طلاب الحصن على الاهانه التي قد صدرت بحقهم و وصفهم بالاشرار.

2) ان يلتزم اعضاء الحزب الديموقراطي(المزعوم بالديموقراطيه) باحكام منتدى الحصن

3) استرجاع كرامة وحق طلاب الحصن فردا فردا 

4) منع اهانة طلاب الحصن منعا باتا 

5) اعلان ايمن عدوا للحزب "حزب الطلاب القومي العربي" 
وذلك بعد ما صدر منه اتهاما لطلاب الكليه انهم من الاقل حظا و معدلا ولا يملكوا العلامات العاليه.
-------------------------------
كمنا نلفت عنايتكم بأننا صوتكم نحو التغيير ملتزمين بشعارنا " الحصن حصننا و نحن فرسان التغيير" . 

اعضاء الحزب: 

عمار قسايمه \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
مها  حسن    \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
معاذ ملحم   \               جامعة جرش الاهليه

واقبلوا فائق الاحترام و التقدير..

(الاداره العامه)
16\8\2008

----------


## ayman

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اعلان صادر عن قيادة الحزب

الاعضاء الكرام بعد التحيه و السلام,

يسرنا في هذا اليوم الموافق الاحد 17\8\2008 ان نتوجه لكافة من ساهم معنا في حملة مقاطعة من اساء لطلاب كلية الحصن الجامعيه بالشكر و العرفان و اذكر من لم يساهم بعد, بأننا صوتكم الحر  لاسترجاع كرامتكم فساهموا معنا و لاتنخدعوا بشعارات باهته لا واقع لها و لا وجود, انتم اهنتهم ونحن لكم و اليكم, نلبي نداء من استغاث و نقاطع من شتم و تمرد.

كرامتكم كرامتنا و صوتكم صوتنا  فأهلا بكم في حزبكم
(الاداره العامه)
 17\8\2008

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بعد التحيه و السلام..

يعلن "حزب الطلاب القومي العربي" عن استمرار المقاطعه شامله جميع ما ذكر من بنود لحين صدور ما ينفي ذلك.
---------------------------

الاهداف العامه للحزب:

1) ان يقدم محمد قسايمه اعتذارا يوجهه لكافة طلاب الحصن على الاهانه التي قد صدرت بحقهم و وصفهم بالاشرار.

2) ان يلتزم اعضاء الحزب الديموقراطي(المزعوم بالديموقراطيه) باحكام منتدى الحصن

3) استرجاع كرامة وحق طلاب الحصن فردا فردا 

4) منع اهانة طلاب الحصن منعا باتا 

5) اعلان ايمن عدوا للحزب "حزب الطلاب القومي العربي" 
وذلك بعد ما صدر منه اتهاما لطلاب الكليه انهم من الاقل حظا و معدلا ولا يملكوا العلامات العاليه.

6) منع اهانة اي طالب جامعي ينتمي الى اي جامعه اردنيه حكوميه و خاصه.

7) الحفاظ على هيبة الطلاب الاردنين

8) اعتبار من يعادينا يهين طلاب الجامعات الاردنيه

9) اعتبار الاهانه التي وجهت لطلاب الحصن اهانه لكافة طلاب الجامعات في الاردن
-------------------------------
كمنا نلفت عنايتكم بأننا صوتكم نحو التغيير ملتزمين بشعارنا " الحصن حصننا و نحن فرسان التغيير" . 

اعضاء الحزب: 

عمار قسايمه \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
مها حسن \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
معاذ ملحم \ جامعة جرش الاهليه

واقبلوا فائق الاحترام و التقدير..
(الاداره العامه)
17\8\2008

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

*تسلم على الموضوع ...بس عندي ملاحظة على لفظ انت طرحتو بالمقاطعة ..حكيت استعادة كرامة طلاب الحصن....

كرامتنا موجودة وما بتنقص ولا بتزيد برأي اي طالب من جامعة ثانية ..ولا يمكن يجي طالب من طلاب اي جامعة يقيمنا او حتى يحكي عنا ...هزلت.....كلنا بندرس نفس التخصصات ..بالعكس في طلاب عنا بيحطمو طلاب التكنو .....

اخيرا بنظل احسن من غيرنا ع الاقل بتحترم قدراة  الكلية اللي ع رغم صغرها بتخرج مهندسين بيحصلوا بامتحانات الكفاءة اعلى من طلااب " التكنو " وشكراًً*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *تسلم على الموضوع ...بس عندي ملاحظة على لفظ انت طرحتو بالمقاطعة ..حكيت استعادة كرامة طلاب الحصن....
> 
> كرامتنا موجودة وما بتنقص ولا بتزيد برأي اي طالب من جامعة ثانية ..ولا يمكن يجي طالب من طلاب اي جامعة يقيمنا او حتى يحكي عنا ...هزلت.....كلنا بندرس نفس التخصصات ..بالعكس في طلاب عنا بيحطمو طلاب التكنو .....
> 
> اخيرا بنظل احسن من غيرنا ع الاقل بتحترم قدراة  الكلية اللي ع رغم صغرها بتخرج مهندسين بيحصلوا بامتحانات الكفاءة اعلى من طلااب " التكنو " وشكراًً*


 اخي مهدي...

شكرا لرأيك الصريح و الهادف نحو بيان الحق في ظل غيابه, نعم وانا معك لا يقيمنا اي من كان نحن طلاب سواء رفضوا او قبلوا.. تحياتي لك اينما كنت و ساعة كنت,

وهل اعتبر رسالتك انضماما للحزب؟

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

[QUOTE=Ammar Qasaimeh;74175]اخي مهدي...

شكرا لرأيك الصريح و الهادف نحو بيان الحق في ظل غيابه, نعم وانا معك لا يقيمنا اي من كان نحن طلاب سواء رفضوا او قبلوا.. تحياتي لك اينما كنت و ساعة كنت,

وهل اعتبر رسالتك انضماما للحزب؟[/QUOTE


طبعاً اكيد....
شكراً

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بعد التحيه و السلام..

نعلن عن انضمام " الاخ مهدي شطناوي"
حياك الله اخ مهدي فالحزب حزبك ناطق بلسانك, حزبكم لكم و اليكم 


كما و يعلن"حزب الطلاب القومي العربي" عن استمرار المقاطعه شامله جميع ما ذكر من بنود لحين صدور ما ينفي ذلك.
---------------------------

الاهداف العامه للحزب:

1) ان يقدم محمد قسايمه اعتذارا يوجهه لكافة طلاب الحصن و الجامعات الاردنيه على الاهانه التي قد صدرت بحقهم و وصفهم بالاشرار.

2) ان يلتزم اعضاء الحزب الديموقراطي(المزعوم بالديموقراطيه) باحكام منتدى الحصن

3) استرجاع  حق طلاب الحصن فردا فردا 

4) منع اهانة طلاب الحصن منعا باتا 

5) اعلان ايمن عدوا للحزب "حزب الطلاب القومي العربي" 
وذلك بعد ما صدر منه اتهاما لطلاب الكليه انهم من الاقل حظا و معدلا ولا يملكوا العلامات العاليه.

6) منع اهانة اي طالب جامعي ينتمي الى اي جامعه اردنيه حكوميه و خاصه.

7) الحفاظ على هيبة الطلاب الاردنين

8) اعتبار من يعادينا يهين طلاب الجامعات الاردنيه

9) اعتبار الاهانه التي وجهت لطلاب الحصن اهانه لكافة طلاب الجامعات في الاردن

10) لكافة اعضاء الحزب الحريه في التعبير عن رأيهم و لا يلزم العضو بتغيير توقيعه نهائيا
-------------------------------
كمنا نلفت عنايتكم بأننا صوتكم نحو التغيير ملتزمين بشعارنا " الحصن حصننا و نحن فرسان التغيير" . 

اعضاء الحزب: 

عمار قسايمه \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
مها حسن \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
مهدي شطناوي\ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه-كلية الحصن الجامعيه
معاذ ملحم \ جامعة جرش الاهليه

واقبلوا فائق الاحترام و التقدير..
(الاداره العامه)
17\8\2008

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلامك صح يا مهدي 

انتا دايما بتحكي كلام جواهر

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## ayman

راح ناكل بطيخ السنة هاي يعني ؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يازلمة ثلث ارباع الي بالكلية هما من سكان الحصن مش حتى طلاب!!! بدوامو  متلكم متلهم  بس هما بالكرادورات وانتو بالخم  اسف القاعات

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اعلان صادر عن قيادة الحزب



يعلن حزب الطلاب القومي العربي عن انضمام احد ابرز الناشطين "غازي قسايمه" اهلا وسهلا بك في حزبك , فالحزب لك واليك ,ناطق بلسانك.

كذلك يصبح الحزب يتكون من : 


عمار قسايمه \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
مها حسن \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
مهدي شطناوي\ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه-كلية الحصن الجامعيه
معاذ ملحم \ جامعة جرش الاهليه
غازي قسايمه \ جامعة جرش الاهليه


واقبلوا فائق الاحترام و التقدير..

(الاداره العامه)
17\8\2008

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

انا غازي قسايمه اريد الانضمام إلى حزبكم الموقر 
و انا بكامل قواي الجسديه و العقليه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا وسهلا فيكم

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

[align=center]لعيونك اعتبرني انضميت ؟؟

[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

القياده العامه للحزب

بعد التحيه و السلام,


نعلن الحزن و تضامننا التام مع القياده في الباكستان ممثله بالرفيق القائد برويز مشرف(برواز) بسبب تنحيه عن الرئاسه داعين له بالتوفيق وشاكرين مسيرته العريقه في الكفاح والنضال , حقا عافاك يا براوز و ندعوك للانضمام في حزبنا حزب الطلاب القومي العربي و نسلمك درجة الدكتوراه الفخريه في العلوم السياسيه.

واقبلوا الاحترام


(الاداره العامه)
18\8\2008

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

:SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag:  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

انا من المشاركين في هاد الحزب

----------


## معاذ القرعان

وانا معكوا ولا يهمك يا مها  :Bl (3):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اعلان صادر عن قيادة الحزب


يعلن حزب الطلاب القومي العربي عن انضمام  ابرز الناشطين "الرفيق عمر زغل القرعان" و "الرفيقه علا العتوم" و"الرفيق معاذ القرعان"  اهلا وسهلا بكم في حزبكم , فالحزب لكم واليكم ,ناطق بلسانكم.

اعضاء الحزب:

1) عمار قسايمه \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
2) الرفيقه مها حسن \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
3) الرفيق مهدي شطناوي \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه-كلية الحصن الجامعيه
4) الرفيق معاذ ملحم \ جامعة جرش الاهليه
5) الرفيق غازي قسايمه \ جامعة جرش الاهليه
6) الرفيق عمر زغل القرعان \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعيه
7) الرفيقه علا العتوم \  جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعيه
8) الرفيق معاذ القرعان \  جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعيه

----------------------

الاهداف العامه للحزب:

1) ان يقدم محمد قسايمه اعتذارا يوجهه لكافة طلاب الحصن و الجامعات الاردنيه على الاهانه التي قد صدرت بحقهم و وصفهم بالاشرار.

2) ان يلتزم اعضاء الحزب الديموقراطي(المزعوم بالديموقراطيه) باحكام منتدى الحصن

3) استرجاع حق طلاب الحصن فردا فردا 

4) منع اهانة طلاب الحصن منعا باتا 

5) اعلان ايمن عدوا للحزب "حزب الطلاب القومي العربي" 
وذلك بعد ما صدر منه اتهاما لطلاب الكليه انهم من الاقل حظا و معدلا ولا يملكوا العلامات العاليه.

6) منع اهانة اي طالب جامعي ينتمي الى اي جامعه اردنيه حكوميه و خاصه.

7) الحفاظ على هيبة الطلاب الاردنين

8) اعتبار من يعادينا يهين طلاب الجامعات الاردنيه

9) اعتبار الاهانه التي وجهت لطلاب الحصن اهانه لكافة طلاب الجامعات في الاردن

10) لكافة اعضاء الحزب الحريه في التعبير عن رأيهم و لا يلزم العضو بتغيير توقيعه نهائيا




واقبلوا فائق الاحترام و التقدير..
(الاداره العامه)
19\8\2008

----------


## غسان

> اعلان صادر عن قيادة الحزب
> 
> 
> يعلن حزب الطلاب القومي العربي عن انضمام  ابرز الناشطين "الرفيق عمر زغل القرعان" و "الرفيقه علا العتوم" و"الرفيق معاذ القرعان"  اهلا وسهلا بكم في حزبكم , فالحزب لكم واليكم ,ناطق بلسانكم.
> 
> اعضاء الحزب:
> 
> 1) عمار قسايمه \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
> 2) الرفيقه مها حسن \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعه
> ...




كل هاي اهداف .. ما شاء الله حاس حالي بقرأ خطاب صادر عن الامم المتحدة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> كل هاي اهداف .. ما شاء الله حاس حالي بقرأ خطاب صادر عن الامم المتحدة


المشكلة انه مش شايف متنفذ منها شي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساره

لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ..اصلا انتم ماخدين حقكم وزياده يا عمار :Copy Of 7anoon:  انا مع محمد  :Icon27:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ..اصلا انتم ماخدين حقكم وزياده يا عمار انا مع محمد


عاملين هدنه في رمضان :SnipeR (15):

----------


## ساره

اسفه ما بعرف عن الهدنه ..انا سجلت بحزب الثوره ورح تكون اهدافنا تطهير الموقع من تعصب وتكبر طلاب الحصن :Bl (10):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بعد التحيه و السلام على الاعضاء الكرام,

يتقدم حزب الطلاب القومي العربي بأسمى ايات التهنئه و التبريك لاعضاء المنتدى الكرام و لاعضاء الحزب خاصه بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد اعاده الله عليكم بالصحة و العافيه.

انتهز الفرصه لاقدم اجمل باقات الورد و العرفان و الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم معنا في حزبكم هذا نحو اعلاء الحق والحفاظ عليه.

نحن  كنا و سنبقى على الدوام (بأذن الله تعالى) المدافع عن حقوق الزملاء الطلاب في الاردن الحبيب من شماله حتى جنوبه ,و ضمان هيبته من الاستهزاء و صد اي هجوم كلامي بحقهم من اي طرف معادي.

كما و يسر قيادة الحزب انضمام - الرفيق رمزي القريني-  كعضو مناضل علما بأن الرفيق رمزي طالب  علم حاسوب في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقه - كلية  الأمير عبدالله بن غازي للعلوم و تكنولوجيا المعلومات, كما كان احد طلاب كلية الحصن الجامعيه لمدة عام دراسي كامل, لذى فهو يتمتع بفكر قومي طلابي رفيع المستوى لضمان الحق العام.

 اعضاء الحزب الى يومنا هذا (30\9\2008)  

[frame="15 98"]1) عمار قسايمه \جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعيه
2) الرفيقه  نائبة المدير العام مها حسن \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعيه
3) الرفيق مهدي شطناوي \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه-كلية الحصن الجامعيه
4) الرفيق معاذ ملحم \ جامعة جرش الاهليه
5) الرفيق غازي قسايمه \ جامعة جرش الاهليه
6) الرفيق عمر زغل القرعان \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعيه
7) الرفيقه علا العتوم \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعيه
8) الرفيق معاذ القرعان \ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه - كلية الحصن الجامعيه
9) الرفيق رمزي القريني\ جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه-كليه الأمير عبدالله بن غازي للعلوم تكنولوجيا المعلومات.[/frame]

كما و ستعلن قيادة الحزب عن اخر بنود الحزب و قرارته لاحقا في بيان اخر .


و  اقبلوا فائق الاحترام و التقدير

(الاداره العامه)
30\9\2008

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Angle whisper

هلأ انا ما بعرف شي عن القصه و الهوشه, بس هلأ محمد هاد *تكناوي* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا هيك ..... انا كمان *تكناوية* و أفتخر :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  .........

so مارح اوقف جنب ابن جامعتي لحد ماأعرف شو القصه !!!

بس أكيد الدم عمره مابصير مي :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## M7MD

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## العقيد

ما شاء الله سيد عمار حزبك شكله ممتاز !

----------


## زهرة النرجس

يسرني الإنضمام إليكم 

علما بأني لا أعلم ماذا فعل محمد , معقول بطلع منو إشي مش كويس

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (43):  محمد احنا روعه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد احنا روعه


بعرف  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بياض الثلج

بعد التفحص والمتابعة للحزبين وجدت أن أكون بينكم 

بما انه مها هوووووووون  :SnipeR (81): 

**ملاحظة أنا طرف محايد للحزبين  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

المنتدى جمعنا وعرفنا على اشخاص في قمة الاخلاق والذوق, بحياتي تعرفت على ناس كثير لكن مثل المعرفه الي حصلت من خلال المنتدى ما شفت , الاعضاء بحبو الخير لبعض ونفسياتهم صافيه تجاه بعض ومنهم بقدم للاخر كواجب عليه مش رفع عتب .

موضوع هالاحزاب من جديد مابتوقع يرجع زي اول, بفضل يضله من الماضي بحلاوته وبنظرتنا اله بكل شوق لكل عضو كان معنا ولكل عضو شاركنا وزي ما حكت سوسن هالموضوعين برسموا احلا ابتسامه .

الموضوعين كانوا جكر بين طلاب التكنو والحصن , الله يديم المحبه ولا يفرقنا ويخلي هالمنتدى الي جمعنا , صحيح بتشغلنا الايام لكن منرجع هون بعد طول غياب بدون اي تفكير .

خطر ببالي حكي كثير , كتبت منه موجز 
تحياتي

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
الطيوبين والأشرار ... أياااام  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (52):  :SnipeR (52):  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> الطيوبين والأشرار ... أياااام 
> [/align]


اكيد انا الطيوب :SnipeR (81):

----------


## آلجوري

> اكيد انا الطيوب


 
أكيد لا  :Icon29:  
زمان كنت شرير هلا صرت نص طيوب في أمل يعني  :SnipeR (7):  
أما الحزن ع حمود كان طيوب وقلب شرير  :SnipeR (71):

----------

